# Illustrator Einschussloch



## jorge_e (5. Juni 2007)

Hallo

Weiss jemand, ob es eine Funktion im Illustrator gibt, mit welcher ich ein Einschussloch erstellen kann. Oder gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial in welchem erklärt wird, wie man das am besten macht?

danke für Eure Hilfe

Grüsse Jorge


----------

